
How Facebook Survived 34 Intense Days Of "Lockdown" To Build Graph Search - Lime
http://www.fastcompany.com/3005165/how-facebook-survived-34-intense-days-lockdown-build-graph-search
======
SanjayUttam
I know there are some very cool/interesting challenges associated with graph
BUT...this approach sounds ultra-painful and rather terrible. I don't really
see myself being productive having been up for multiple days...but, maybe
that's also why I am not employed by FB.

